# Library Unwind



## Giorgos (Jan 29, 2010)

I need unwind library installed on Freebsd. So i downloaded the unwind.tar.gz file. How can i install this library into the system? If it's not portable what are the basic steps to port it in freebsd (64-bit) ?

Basically, when i try to configure the package then i get:

```
loading cache ./config.cache
checking host system type... Invalid configuration `amd64-unknown-freebsd8.0': machine `amd64-unknown' not recognized

checking target system type... Invalid configuration `amd64-unknown-freebsd8.0': machine `amd64-unknown' not recognized

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `amd64-unknown-freebsd8.0': machine `amd64-unknown' not recognized

checking for a BSD compatible install... (cached) /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for mawk... (cached) gawk
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... (cached) yes
checking how to run the C preprocessor... (cached) cc -E
checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... (cached) yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking dependency style of gcc... (cached) gcc
checking for ld used by GCC... (cached) /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... (cached) yes
checking for BSD-compatible nm... (cached) /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... (cached) yes
loading cache ./config.cache within ltconfig
ltconfig: you must specify a host type if you use `--no-verify'
Try `ltconfig --help' for more information.
configure: error: libtool configure failed
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2010)

Giorgos said:
			
		

> How can i install this library into the system?


That really depends on the application or library and how it's written. Why do you need it? 



> If it's not portable what are the basic steps to port it in freebsd (64-bit) ?


It's all explained in the Porter's Handbook (yes, another handbook  )


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 29, 2010)

can you post the config script?


----------



## tim-m89 (Jan 31, 2010)

libunwind 0.99 from here configured fine for me but couldn't build without a few changes then a quick google search found this


----------



## Giorgos (Jan 31, 2010)

how to apply this patch? i mean i write patch < "name of patch.diff" but then it ask me to write what file to patch how can i know what file to patch?

Ok i found the way patch works.


----------



## Giorgos (Jan 31, 2010)

ok i downloaded the file libunwind-0.99.tar.gz and the .diff file. I applied the patches and i got an error:


```
Making all in src
make  all-am
depbase=`echo ptrace/_UPT_elf.o | sed 's|[^/]*$|.deps/&|;s|\.o$||'`; gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include  -I../include -I../include/tdep-
x86_64 -I.  -D_GNU_SOURCE -DNDEBUG  -g -O2 -fexceptions -Wall -Wsign-compare -MT ptrace/_UPT_elf.o -MD -MP -MF $depbase.Tpo -c -o 
ptrace/_UPT_elf.o ptrace/_UPT_elf.c && mv -f $depbase.Tpo $depbase.Po
In file included from ptrace/_UPT_elf.c:4:
../include/libunwind_i.h:69:5: error: #error Host has unknown byte-order.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/gfot/test/libunwind-0.99/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/gfot/test/libunwind-0.99/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/gfot/test/libunwind-0.99.
```


----------



## Giorgos (Jan 31, 2010)

@LateNiteTV
 i include this tar file with a script and some output files in case that may help.


----------

